# اللحام



## lamine1978 (13 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم
انا ابحت عن موضوع باللغة العربيةيدحدث عن اللحام وانواعه وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (21 يناير 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة*

موقع يحتوى على العديد من الكتب الهندسية باللغة العربيةhttp://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/
وعن اللحام


----------



## عبد النافع (22 يناير 2008)

جزاك اللة خيرا ياعم احمد يامنير


----------



## سليمان1 (21 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد (تعدين) (22 فبراير 2008)

في مواقع متخصصة تعطي محاضرات باللغة العربية عن اللحام , لكن ممنوع الاعلان هنا في الملتقي


----------

